# Sunflower seeds



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Are all sun flower seeds good for goats and do they all have selenium? I have no idea what we grow in our garden they are white with black stripes(the shells) and I thought about giving some to the goats. What ever mom isn't going to keep and eat will go to the goats but I want to make sure they are good for them and maybe next year I will plant more as long as they are good for them. Also what about pumpkin seeds now that its pumpkin time


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure about the striped sunflower seeds but I can say that mine literally inhale pumpkin! I quarter a few smaller ones and they go to town...seeds and all!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow......never thought about giving them pumpkin.....what about butternut squash? I have lots!

My boys are so deprived.....I never try new things with them, so afraid I'll upset their systems.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine like acorn squash too...as well as zucchini. I don't give them a bunch at once, just a bit to try, if they won't eat it I pitch it.


----------



## newtopygmies (May 26, 2010)

I know black oil sunflower seeds are good for goats. They are high in protien and make the coats shiny and healthy looking. I also know they like sunflower plants as well.

But be cautioned... it is always a good idea to introduce a new food slowly because goats get the "runs" real easy. I have heard they like pumpkin seeds too. I know they also like watermellon...seeds and all.

I would try striped sunflower sedds on my goats if they weren't too fat now.

Mine are on a strict hay diet.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I try everything on my goats. Any produce I wont eat, they get.

Peaches, Pears, Apples, Watermelon Seeds, yogurt, pineapple. The all time favorite was Saltine Crackers, lol


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I give mine sunflower seeds mixed in with other supplements once a week. They enjoy them very much and it is really good for their coats.

We also give them raw pumpkin seeds as they can help as a natural wormer. I was researching if the squash seeds have that same quality and couldn't find a definitive answer.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

one of my two does loved over-ripe cucumbers the other would touch them. they both like raisins and i use them to as treats when teaching/training them. my sunflower seeds are black and white striped too. i've also been thinking of growing them for their feed.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have tried the black sunflower seeds... as per Molly of Fias Co Farm... and my older yearling loves them. The youngster will eat a very small handful..then quit.


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

The black oil sunflower seeds are just a variety that is used to make sunflower oil and is also a popular bird seed for wild birds. It is very rich in nutritious oils that are good for putting on weight, and making coats glossy. Just a little goes a long way -- think of it as a supplement. They also do have a good amount of protein. Again, think of it as a supplement. 

Goats can eat any type of sunflower seeds -- the black oil type just has more oil in it.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Jan 28, 2010)

I give mine two handfulls of black oil seeds twice a day, for 5 good sized Alpine goats. They love them! The seeds are the first thing gone out of the feed pans, lol.


----------

